# Loft Bedroom



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I was loading up some pictures just to save them, and thought this project is sort of stuck in time. IMO, the design still looks contemporary for that look. It was done in the early 80's and was part of several rooms in my contract. The house was 16.000 sq ft, and was a contractors home, and it turned out to be a good reference for me.

This bedroom was in an open loft which wrapped around the second story including three other bedrooms. All of the pieces in this loft were done in rubbed out lacquer, with brushed brass trim. Drawers were on touch latches. 

Entering the BR was this wall unit about 12' long and to the ceiling. The first section had a wet bar with mirrored back and shelving. The center section had large screen TV (for the time) with pocketing doors.









.









Opposite the wall unit, is the dresser unit of all drawers on one side on that level, and the backside was the headboard and nightstands on a step down level:
.








,
The platform bed had a one piece brushed brass trim around the edge, and was made to house a Craftmatic adjustable bed. The glass dividers (by others) were 1/2" thick etched glass that sat in an illuminated slot in the bottom and at the top.
.








.








.
Thanks for looking.
.


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's beautiful as usual cab. That's ALOT of work right there. Did you have shop help or just installation help? Both? Niether? i can't imagine tackling a project like that alone and making the strict completion date that I know a contract like that always specifies. Was there a penalty clause?


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

WOW!!!! I've seen high end guitars with a less impressive finish!!!!

OUTSTANDING!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm stumped for words other than WOW!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> That's beautiful as usual cab. That's ALOT of work right there. Did you have shop help or just installation help? Both? Niether? i can't imagine tackling a project like that alone and making the strict completion date that I know a contract like that always specifies. Was there a penalty clause?



Help is almost mandatory in just moving stuff around, delivery, and installation without any damage. Besides help, shop space is critical also, in order to lay out pieces. Fortunately I had set up an illegal spray booth that worked just fine. 

Some contracts have to be written with completion dates as some are dependent on others doing work after my installation. But, I tried to write in that old standby verbage of the work being custom, yada, yada, yada. Many jobs were under a strict time compliance with heavy financial penalties. In cases like those, it's best to make sure there's enough money in the job to CYA.

Thanks to those with compliments. Sometimes you don't even get them from clients. They're too busy trying to find something wrong.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Is that Scarface's place ?


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks more like those love suites in the Poconos. The Caesars palace resort. http://www.caesarspoconoresorts.com...PS=PS_aa_Google_caesars_poconos_062706_NAD_FM

Fantasic work!


Here a pic of what I mean:whistling2: :


----------

